# Chemical burns can be serious business



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

This is somewhat in relation to another thread regarding PVC cement on the paws....

I know this mechanical handy man who decided his tough hands would tolerate aircraft stripper or a similar product while he prepped his equipment for fresh paint. Not sure how much he wallowed in it but he claimed not much. The meat was falling of his hand to the point he was hospitalized. He said it never even burned till later that evening when stuff went really bad for him. Again it had something to do with passing through the dermal layers and attacking subcutaneous proteins and fats from the inside out. 
He is permanently disabled. 

Don't risk it.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

We buy those cheapo HD gloves, 10 for $10, for pvc detal

~CS~


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I like the burn from the glue, especially when you have a cut. makes you feel alive when you're in that ditch.

I learned young when me and my 2 guys worked a tad too long in 30" of concrete (over the boots) and we all had to go to the hospital for the burns (long story). Thing is, there's so many day to day interactions with chemicals and hazards, you often learn by fire (like the OP).


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

What gets me are the plumbers

I can smell the glue from outside, and they're inside immune to it.....

~CS~


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

The one that always spooked the hell out of me was hydrofluoric acid. Used to see warnings for that stuff in pharmaceutical: It looks, smells, and feels like water, but will dissolve glass and go through latex gloves. It flows right through your skin to attack subcutaneous tissue and bone and can really mess you up.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

we had a guy get a can of pvc glue dumped in his eyes --very bad news


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

maybe he just had ***** hands.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> What gets me are the plumbers
> 
> I can smell the glue from outside, and they're inside immune to it.....
> 
> ~CS~


No joke, I've been up on a ladder upstairs pulling wire while they are under the lower floor with that stuff and its more than I can stand. Im sure they are spinning under there! :blink:


----------

